# Raw Shrimp vs. Cooked Shrimp



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ive been doing cooked but I think I am gonna switch to raw to get more nutrients.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

I've never tried shrimp with any of my piranhas....for some reason, they won't touch anything that's not alive, except for beefhearts...i've waisted sooooo much money on stuff they wouldn't even touch.
oh well!!!!


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

raw for sure for me....never tried anything cooked with my p


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Raw all the way. Half of my p's diet is raw shrimp..


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Very interesting topic&#8230;. I have fed my fish both cooked and raw, but for some odd reason my fish eat the cook shrimp more readily&#8230;For some reason Meyers in Michigan has some crazy sales on there cooked shrimp and I always purchase it when I find it on sale&#8230;.








Hey any of you guys with exotic piranhas or 12 inch+ piraya want me to cook shrimp??? I will even be the matradee&#8230;. Just maybe then I can go down in history for committing the first piranha-napping&#8230;. He he he.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I feed my p's cooked shrimp


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

cooked shrimp has no nutrients, raw all the way. do they eat cooked food in the wild?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> For some reason Meyers in Michigan has some crazy sales on there cooked shrimp and I always purchase it when I find it on sale&#8230;.


 me too


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I always do raw. It is better for them and costs the same price for the jumbo shrimp.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Always raw...







!


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

never fed anything (shrimp wise) but raw.

~Will.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've never fed anything cooked to my fish .
Pete`


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Always feed Raw foods to my P's.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

I won't ruin you thread but I have heard of feeding Caribe cooked chicken... Like Drum sticks.... Sorry I can't say who but I was told they loved boiled chicken... I haven't feed mine that yet, but I will try... If they eat it, pound for pound it is a great deal... I have also feed my fry boiled chicken breast ground in a blender....

PS... I hope I didn't ruin the thread just commenting on some people feeding piranhas cooked food...


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

go raw.. just b careful! :smile:


----------

